# Going to do swimsuit photoshoot



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

Well.. I know my first model photoshoot did not go so hot.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...424-my-first-photoshoot-model-cc-welcome.html

But the good news is, the model loved it.  She did 3 TFCD photoshoots that last weekend and she liked mine the best.  Now she wants to do it again and she is bringing her friend.  Apparently her friend has done many shoots.  Now they want to do some in swimsuit (i didnt even bring it up.. they did.. lucky me).  We wont be shooting anywhere close to a swimming pool.  It will be in a courtyard of an office building on a sunday when nobody is around.  They also want to do some fitness attire shoots.  Do you have any suggestions?  I was thinking about bringing some water bottle spray.  Baby oil?  

I will also be bringing my photog friend to shoot with me and take turns with reflectors when tripod does not work.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 29, 2010)

Fitness equipment of some kind for props. Bands or free weights, jumping rope. Towels. Good luck and cant wait to see how it goes.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 31, 2010)

Shoot is tomorrow.  Any advice on swimsuit shots?


----------



## shmne (Aug 1, 2010)

The only advice is take the time to learn and direct the models. 

It isn't about your camera or your equipment, if the models are having a good time than all the pictures will come out well. Then from there make sure to expose right ^_-


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2010)

Watch the backgrounds!!! Make sure the backgrounds are not distracting, nor competing with the models. So, with that in mind, try and use longer focal lengths, which have a narrower angle of acceptance BEHIND the subject in the foreground part of the scene. Rather than stand 12 feet away and use the 55mm setting on your 18-55 lens, consider backing up to 24 feet and using the 110mm setting on the 55-250 IS zoom that you have. You will record the SAME-sized woman in the foreground, but the background will be narrower in width, and thus potentially less distracting.

If however, there is something truly interesting in the background, or you can make some type of interesting "statement" about a swimwear clad model and a modern building exterior or courtyard, then don't be afraid to use shorter foacl lengths that give a more wide-field of view.

As always....do not shoot horizontal photos unless the subject is actually wider than it is tall...on seated poses, horizontals make sense, but the vast majority of swimwear photos are verticals, for obvious reasons. If you need ideas, Sports Illustrated's web site has lots of swimwear shoots. Good luck,and have a good time.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2010)

A really GOOD sample photo of wide-angle versus normal length lenses and their imaging characterisitics can be found in the sample photo that 0|||||||0 created, found in the thread entitled "Zoom in or get nearer to object", which was posted a few hours after this thread. You can see the sample photos here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-gallery/212269-zoom-get-nearer-object.html


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks.  That is good stuff!


----------



## Newnan3 (Aug 1, 2010)

shmne said:


> The only advice is take the time to learn and direct the models.
> 
> It isn't about your camera or your equipment, if the models are having a good time than all the pictures will come out well. Then from there make sure to expose right ^_-



When you shoot a new model or people in general i think its a good idea to slow down and make sure you pay attentions to their hands.....If fingers are curled and tense they look like claws and that kinda ruins the whole shot.


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 1, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> shmne said:
> 
> 
> > The only advice is take the time to learn and direct the models.
> ...


 

aaahhh good ole lobster claws. Direction direction direction and have fun. Cant wait to see some pics Schwetty. Good luck.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2010)

Well.. we could only do jeans and bikini top.  We were doing the photo shoot and all of the sudden another photographer showed up at our site with bunch of kids.  So the swimsuit will be done some other time.  Stupid kids .


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 2, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> all of the sudden another photographer showed up at our site with bunch of kids. Stupid kids .


 
LOL!!!! "Timmy look! Boobies!!!"

Was this private area specifically for photoshoot or just a public area you guys decided to use?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2010)

secluded public area


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 2, 2010)

then can't do much about it I guess. Thought you rented an area and people showed up...or, since you're good at photoshop, try green screen?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2010)

not about them being on the background.  More like we were not comfortable doing almost naked photo shoot in front of 10-15 yo kids.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

Letdown....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2010)

True.. but this is in the middle of an office building courtyard.  Not feeling it.  We are going to do it some other time.. maybe next to a river or something.  Will post photos in a day or two.



erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Well.. we could only do jeans and bikini top. We were doing the photo shoot and all of the sudden another photographer showed up at our site with bunch of kids. So the swimsuit will be done some other time. Stupid kids .
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Letdown....


X2

The jeans with the bikini top is pretty hot though.


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the office building idea is good. Next time I would just go for it but still looking forward to seeing what you shot.


----------

